# Solved: Error 1722 in solidworks how can it be solved?



## abbody (Jun 8, 2013)

I message:there is aproblem in windows installer package a program run as a part of the setup did not finish as expected contact support personnel or package vendor action register_i386_compdocsAxOcx:location c:\windows\....compdocsAx.ocx''.
please can some one help me to find a solution I visited alot of sites withou benefit
pleas


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

try this let us know if it dont work

https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1487075/all


----------



## abbody (Jun 8, 2013)

thank you metallica5456 I have visited this page before but it did not work .
now I downloaded solidworks 2012 it has worked with out problem.
thank you so much.


----------



## abbody (Jun 8, 2013)

thank you metallica5456 I have visited this page before but it did not work .
now I downloaded solidworks 2012 it has worked with out problem.
thank you so much.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

glad its fixed


----------

